# Impaction? How can you tell?



## realwomenfightnaked (Jul 3, 2016)

I have a 2-3 month old red tegu who is eating normally but not pooping or peeing (this is the second day now), he doesnt even try to go

usually I take him to the bathroom and he poops before a bath but now he doesnt and i'm worried maybe he is impacted but he doesnt even try or strain, should I be worried?

his diet consist of fuzzies (sometimes hoppers) 4-6 times a week 
seafood a few times a week
sometimes egg
ground turkey (he takes bites)
chicken breast chunks
gizzards/livers
(ive gotten him off crickets in hopes of going to roaches, no luck yet)
on the days he doesnt get whole prey I dust his food with flunkers miulti-vitamins 

he was recently moved into his 8x4x4 enclosure 5 days ago and seems to have adjusted well, the heat was off for the first day or two but we finally got it up to the desired temp and he usually comes out around noonish and I take him out let him eat and bathe and roam for a little bit then put him back and he basks for an hour and goes and burrows, ever since I moved him into the larger enclosure he burrows more but he is pretty normal in walking around and when hes out and about hes just as curious 

he recently shed, his tail shed is still coming off

his temps are perfect 113 hot side, 75 cool with 70% humidity which gets up to 80% sometimes


----------



## dpjm (Jul 3, 2016)

How long has it been? The only thing that I can see is that there is no fiber in his diet, it is all protein items.


----------



## realwomenfightnaked (Jul 3, 2016)

dpjm said:


> How long has it been? The only thing that I can see is that there is no fiber in his diet, it is all protein items.



today will be day 2 of no bowel movement or even an attempt
you might be right about the fiber but he refuses to eat any fruit or veggie even blended into ground turkey causes him to turn a blind eye
I can try cod liver oil tomorrow into his diet but I fed him some smelts today so hopefully that helps


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 3, 2016)

I think you could give it another day or 2


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 4, 2016)

I wonder if not pooping is a response to stress of change on enclosure. Two days doesn't bother me.


----------



## realwomenfightnaked (Jul 5, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I wonder if not pooping is a response to stress of change on enclosure. Two days doesn't bother me.



Well I came home today and he still hadnt pooped. I took him to the vet I was too worried

No impaction just gas

We gave him fluids to be safe and some laxative they said my tegu was one of the sweetest ones they have ever seen and they said my husbandry is spot on and they were happy to see a tegu in such good care

$200 later but at least hes not impacted!


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow your vets pricey! Mine would charge about $50 for the same thing. can't imagine paying that much for a laxative for a tegu.


----------



## realwomenfightnaked (Jul 5, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Wow your vets pricey! Mine would charge about $50 for the same thing. can't imagine paying that much for a laxative for a tegu.



It was $100 for the visit 
$60 for an xray
$50 for laxative, fluids and medicine

Wasnt too bad im just happy it was gas


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 5, 2016)

I usually get a 20 dollar visit and 25$ for medicines and X-rays. My vets more in it for helping animals than the money though.


----------



## Fangirl (Jul 10, 2016)

Lol as if someone wanting to make lots of money would go through the faff of a vet degree! Thanks for the laugh


----------

